# A word to forum members: Patience.



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2012)

Just a few quick notes to everyone.

We just recently had a bit of a spat here, because someone felt we were ignoring them. They requested to have their thread sticky'd, and they got upset because it was not done immediately. The fact was, we had not seen it yet.

1. We Mods do not do this for a living. We have jobs and lives outside of the internet (shocking huh? ). We are not online all of the time. There are times when no Mod is online. 

2. Last I checked there were 850,164 posts in 29,285 threads (of which several hundred are currently active at any given time). It is impossible to see all of the threads and all of the posts at every moment. 

3. Sometimes it takes time before something is seen. Rest assured though that we will see it and will take appropriate action. *Just be patient*. 

Now...

If you have a problem with a Mod (or any member of this forum as a matter of fact). 

1. Please contact them in a PM. Do not call them out in the forum, especially when it is something petty like getting a sticky for your thread. If you do so, things tend to get resolved pretty quickly. In this particular case, the Mod would have just went and put a sticky on the thread. 

2. Don't go to other forums and call us Nazis. It is very immature and only shows. 

So having said that, please have patience. Issues will be resolved. We can not be everywhere, all the time.

I hope that you all understand this (and I think that the majority of you will).

Thanks

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## smackers (Jan 30, 2012)

I was taught rudeness gets you nowhere, should have banned them

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 30, 2012)

Keep up the great work guys! You're doing a fine job.


----------



## javlin (Jan 30, 2012)

A sticky? sticky........?


----------



## ccheese (Jan 30, 2012)

javlin said:


> A sticky? sticky........?



When a thread is "stuck" or made "sticky" it shows up at the top of the forum Thread. For instance, if you go to "Off Topic" you will see three threads that are above all the others. These three have been made "sticky", and "stuck" threads come to the top of the list.

Someone got very upset because his GB thread was not made "sticky". He made a complete azz of himself and he came very close to being banned. Instead he was banned for one day. If he comes back and acts civil, there will be no further problem. If he does not come back, (IMHO) there will be no loss to the forum.

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 30, 2012)

Good God, I thought that we women were the only ones suffering from PMS - apparently not! 

Patience:
Sounds good to me, I've got no complaints about this forum whatsoever, keep up the good job guys!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 30, 2012)

"Happy is the man that findeth wisdom, And the man that getteth understanding."

You do a great job guys and for free, my thanks.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2012)

With all. Keep up the good work, and thanks for your time.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 30, 2012)

I step away for a few days and all Hell breaks loose. Well said DerAdler and ccheese.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 30, 2012)

wish I knew what a sticky was because maybe I'm upset and don't know it


----------



## ccheese (Jan 30, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> wish I knew what a sticky was because maybe I'm upset and don't know it







Bikerbabe said:


> Good God, I thought that we women were the only ones suffering from PMS - apparently not!



You also thought you were the only ones getting mammograms !! 

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 30, 2012)

ccheese said:


> You also thought you were the only ones getting mammograms !!



Um Charles....... 

-------------------------------

Seriously, the mods here do a fantastic job, IMHO(WIR) it's one of the better sites devoted to WW2 Aircraft. Thanks gents! You'll don't get paid enough!!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 30, 2012)

I add my vote to all of the above. I've stuck my foot in it more than once and I've always been treated with respect and fairness. I'm not a member of a lot of forums but this one is and always has been since day one #1 in all respects. All of the mods have my utmost respect for what you do and how you do it


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 30, 2012)

I just wanted to thank everyone, mods and membs, for a great site.
Keep up the good work!
I thought that aircraft modeling required patience... or is it insanity? Well, back to scratching the cockpit in my Williams bros. P-35. 
(picts soon)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 30, 2012)

With all here. I haven't found another site that compares to this one. And to the Mods, THANK YOU GUYS for keeping this place fun.


----------



## brucejscott (Jan 30, 2012)

Speaking as a plumber, making something "sticky" is usually a bad thing ( or at least smelly ). Seriously, keep up the good work guys. Everybody has on off day sometimes.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 31, 2012)

Just to add to Adler's comment about 'patience'. I've been to several other forums and sometimes its weeks before anyone gets a response. This forum is fairly active and responses are usually quick. At any given time there is usually a Mod on the forum during the day. But with so many threads, posts and members, it may take a little bit of time to respond to a problem.

Patience makes the Mod grow fonder!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 31, 2012)

We are not perfect here, nor is our forum. We do however strive to make it better all the time. This forum has had its bad times and has had its good times. All we can do is try to make it better, and I think we are doing that. 

Believe it or not, it is the forum membership that makes this forum so great, and believe it or not we do listen to each and everyone of you. 

Time for a group hug...

One other thing people. Making threats to us, on other forums, is very very childish and only proves this and your age. Don't be an internet tough guy. It is so foolish.


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm a Moderator on another Forum and I agree that people should be patient, especially if asking a question regarding a problem.


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Be a forum lover, not a fighter!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 31, 2012)

ccheese said:


> You also thought you were the only ones getting mammograms !!
> 
> Charles



Heheheh yeah. *chuckle*
Don't remind me, please. *winces* 
At least I don't have to undergo a cystoscopy...*winces even [email protected]*


----------



## Njaco (Jan 31, 2012)

Just reading it hurt!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 31, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Believe it or not, it is the forum membership that makes this forum so great, and believe it or not we do listen to each and everyone of you.



Amen. And for those who may not be aware, the Mod cadre often praise our membership in our discussions behind the scenes. We fully recognize that this forum reputation is NOT built upon Mod admiration, but rather is absolutely the result of member contributions. If anyone is to praise the other, us Mods should be thanking you for such a wonderful experience.

It is only the few who ATTEMPT TO ruin it for the bunch.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 31, 2012)

If anyone tries to hug my now......This is starting to sound like a chick flick!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok for the record, I am *NOT* going to sit in a circle with you guys naked singing Kumbaya!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree that the mods here do a great job and it's the spirit of community that makes this site such a great place to be...but sadly, wherever there's people around, you're bound to find one in the bunch who's going to push their luck :/

Holy crap! I go and make my post and this is what sneaks in??


> Ok for the record, I am NOT going to sit in a circle with you guys naked singing Kumbaya!



Where's my damn BB gun???


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 31, 2012)

Banned! Banned! And banned! Naked gatherings are mandatory.


----------



## javlin (Jan 31, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> Banned! Banned! And banned! Naked gatherings are mandatory.



As long as we have some frauleins about I'm in


----------



## N4521U (Feb 1, 2012)

BikerBabe said:


> Heheheh yeah. *chuckle*
> Don't remind me, please. *winces*
> At least I don't have to undergo a cystoscopy...*winces even [email protected]*



Or the after effects of a prostate op!

Back on topic.
I haven't been in Any forum that has as much appeal as this one......
It's the amount and quality of the "personal" contact within the forum keeps me coming back.
To all of you, 
Thanks.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2012)

"... it's the amount and quality of the "personal" contact within the forum keeps me coming back."

Agree.

MM


----------



## evangilder (Feb 1, 2012)

We have had our share of squabbles and disagreements, but most of the time, it ends with an agreement to disagree. The key is respect for each other, regardless of whether they are a member or a moderator.

DISCLAIMER: No kumbaya, no hugs, none of that touchy-feely stuff, k?


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 1, 2012)

vikingBerserker said:


> Ok for the record, I am *NOT* going to sit in a circle with you guys naked singing Kumbaya!


 
How about " All We Need Is Love"?


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 1, 2012)

This is the first Forum that I ever went on, and since then I've looked at others but not found one that I even wanted to make a post on. I guess I just got spoiled here.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 1, 2012)

Tend to agree with you Glenn, this is the one and only forum I deal with..............................hell, it takes me all my time to muddle through this one each day.


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 1, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> Banned! Banned! And banned! Naked gatherings are mandatory.



So this is what I signed up for??


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 1, 2012)

Yessir, B. Bye the way I wanna update my dude.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 2, 2012)

Still trying to figure out the sticky thread. This is what I found in the FAQs and understand it's use as guidelines and such but why would I would I request one?





Just curious and thanks

Geo

Yikes...the quote didn't look that small in the preview


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 2, 2012)

A "sticky" thread is one that's "anchored" to the top of the list of threads so they don't drop down as other threads are posted over time. This way, an important or popular thread will always be accessible by being "stuck" at the top...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2012)

Exactly and someone (no names since I am sure that everyone is aware of this now) wanted his thread sticky'd, and when it was not immediately seen and done by a moderator within a minute, he had a temper tantrum.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2012)

Heck, a Teddy Bear just missed my head - and it was covered in ice cream !


----------



## brucejscott (Feb 2, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Heck, a Teddy Bear just missed my head - and it was covered in ice cream !





Umm . . . What?


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2012)

Tantrum = Teddy Bear thrown out of cot.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 2, 2012)

GrauGeist said:


> A "sticky" thread is one that's "anchored" to the top of the list of threads so they don't drop down as other threads are posted over time. This way, an important or popular thread will always be accessible by being "stuck" at the top...


Thanks Guys

Geo


----------



## A4K (Feb 2, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Heck, a Teddy Bear just missed my head - and it was covered in ice cream !


----------



## Florence (Feb 3, 2012)

> and it was covered in ice cream !



Sure hope it was only ice cream...........


----------



## brucejscott (Feb 4, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Tantrum = Teddy Bear thrown out of cot.





Thanks Terry. I am thick at times.


----------



## Edgar Brooks (Feb 5, 2012)

BikerBabe said:


> Good God, I thought that we women were the only ones suffering from PMS - apparently not!


In male children, it's known as a tantrum.


----------



## Readie (Feb 5, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Exactly and someone (no names since I am sure that everyone is aware of this now) wanted his thread sticky'd, and when it was not immediately seen and done by a moderator within a minute, he had a temper tantrum.



I hope you mods got an apology. 
Sometimes things are said and/or taken wrongly/misunderstood but,hopefully,we are all adult to see when/if we get it wrong and simply admit it, apolgise and move on.
John


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2012)

Readie said:


> I hope you mods got an apology.



Of course not John, nor do we expect one (or want one for that matter). 

I just hope that since the member has chosen to leave this forum and not return, he will conduct himself differently in other forums. Hopefully he will learn to conduct himself better, and in a more adult like manner.


----------



## otftch (Feb 5, 2012)

I think you guys do a great job. One of the more well mannerd forums.
Keep up the good work. 
Ed


----------



## parsifal (Feb 25, 2012)

This forum is one of the best run forums on the net. There is a great deal of freedom given but also there are some "rules". for what its worth, this is what i have learned in the 4 years ive been around

1) Treat people as you would like to be treated yourself. That means try and avoid abuse
2) Goes double when dealing with the mods. They dont get paid, and spend long hourse traling through what has to be crapp mostly. pick a fight with a mod and your toast
3) Try and stay on topic. You disrespect the thread author and other contributors by hijacking a thread. If you are going to go off topic, acknowledge that, be aware of it, apologize for the indulgence and have a strategy in your forum tool kit for getting back on topic. Dont stray for too long, if at all
4) its fine to have a heated or passionate discussion but dont play the man, play the ball. stay focussed on the issue, and remember, nearly everything we discuss is a matter of opinion. there are very few "facts' that can not be challenged
5) If you are going to make unconventional claims be prepred for a skeptical audience. Have good, verifiable sources to back your claims up, and for pitys sake, dont get your knickers in a bunch because people are disbeliving. Remmeber, its you who are making the claim.
6) Try and rememeber that we are supposed to be friends here, even those that we reguarly clash with.
7) Dont be oversentive about criticism. This is the internet, with a distinct lack of rules so far as etiquette is concerned. If you dont like to be challenged, dont post. 

Have I observed these rules. i can honestly say ive tried, but Ive had my fair share of hissy fits in this place, as the mods can well attest to. Consider these more guidelines than rules....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 25, 2012)

Well said.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 25, 2012)

.... and maintain a sense of humor ... 

MM


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 25, 2012)

You know; it might be informative, (and amusing), to make a section of "last words". Things that got someone banned, not that the mods don't have enough work, but I was amused to see just how fast "timmy" self-immolated.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 25, 2012)

meatloaf109 said:


> You know; it might be informative, (and amusing), to make a section of "last words". Things that got someone banned, not that the mods don't have enough work, but I was amused to see just how fast "timmy" self-immolated.



and Terri-Tzu.

Thats been discussed but it was felt to better leave it alone. Much better things to do on here and we really aren't out to 'burn' anyone. Sometimes a banning isn't a proud endeavour.


----------



## Freebird (Feb 25, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Just a few quick notes to everyone.
> 
> We just recently had a bit of a spat here, because someone felt we were ignoring them. They requested to have their thread sticky'd, and they got upset because it was not done immediately. The fact was, we had not seen it yet.
> 
> 1. We Mods do not do this for a living. We have jobs and lives outside of the internet (shocking huh? ). We are not online all of the time. There are times when no Mod is online.



Dear me, a shocking breakdown in service! 

Are you telling me that WW2Aircraft World Headquarters doesn't have a staff of dozens on round-the-clock duty to respond instantly to any request or issue?  





(/sarcasm)


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 25, 2012)

Njaco said:


> and Terri-Tzu.
> 
> Thats been discussed but it was felt to better leave it alone. Much better things to do on here and we really aren't out to 'burn' anyone. Sometimes a banning isn't a proud endeavour.


Wiser minds than I.
I formally withdrawl my request.
(A little "Schadenfreude" in the first place, I guess)


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 26, 2012)

freebird said:


> Dear me, a shocking breakdown in service!
> 
> Are you telling me that WW2Aircraft World Headquarters doesn't have a staff of dozens on round-the-clock duty to respond instantly to any request or issue?
> 
> (/sarcasm)



No, because the people in the white jackets make them turn the lights out at ten and take away anything sharper than an eraser until morning...



(Oh yeah, I'm gonna pay dearly for this, aren't I?  )


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2012)

Just wait until Jan sees this! 
Oh, sorry nurse, I didn't see you there ... yes, I'll come quietly ... oh look, there's .... (Heck! that hurt!)


----------



## Tony Hill (Mar 7, 2012)

Sheeesh..I go away for a little bit and when I come back it is all PMS, Prostate operations, circles of naked men singing Cumbiya, and Teddy Bears (probably naked) covered with "icecream" being thrown around. 

Wow......I _NEVER_ used to get invited to these sorts of parties!!!


----------



## parsifal (Mar 8, 2012)

now thats funny


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 8, 2012)

Stay current Darryl!


----------



## woljags (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm a Mod on a classic car site for a car club and been doing it for 10 years now and can tell you it takes a lot of time to keep it clean at times when spammers try to take over high volume sites,keep it up chaps


----------



## Rogi (May 27, 2012)

I always thought the forum mods were Q.....are you saying you are not! Nooooooooo!!!  Kahhhhnnn !


----------



## Njaco (May 28, 2012)

Nope, we're M. Here, try this asparagus stalk with a hidden noxious gas injector.


----------



## Airframes (May 28, 2012)

Schplenid Misch Moneypenny ! (my attempt at a Sean Connery accent ....)


----------



## Crimea_River (May 29, 2012)

Wa???


----------



## Paul6187 (Jun 11, 2012)

Was that a Party or were you coming down from anesthesia?


----------



## muscogeemike (Jun 11, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Schplenid Misch Moneypenny ! (my attempt at a Sean Connery accent ....)



Warning, Airframes, when I used a line from an old Bogey movie (on another site) I caught hell for it!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 11, 2012)

The only Sean Connery accent I can do, is: "_One ping and one ping ONLY..._"


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2012)

Only impression I can do is an impression of Alec Baldwin doing an impression of Sean Connery. Always ends up sounding like Liberace.


----------



## parsifal (Jun 13, 2012)

reminds me of fake aussie drawls. word of advice guys...its as bad as Englishmen trying fake texan accents


----------



## bobbysocks (Jun 13, 2012)

sounds fake? but we learned it from the gecko!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 16, 2012)

I learned german watching hogans heros


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 16, 2012)

I learned Canadian watching SCTV.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2012)

Rather than starting up a new thread, I decided to post this in this thread for all forum members to read. 

Please do read this and actually follow it. If someone does not understand, or has questions, please feel free to ask. 

We have a pretty big problem on this forum, and the members of this forum as well as us mods/admin are sick and tired of it. There are certain members of this forum that constantly and on a regular basis decide it is a good idea to become unruly and uncivil, and start making insults. Mostly because they simply do not agree with someones opinion or post. I don't know why this is. It could be because either:

1. They were never taught how to act like a mature adult by their parents when they were growing up.
2. They think that because they are sitting behind the safety of their computer in their homes, they can be tough guys. 
3. They just don't have respect for anything but themselves. 
4. They just plain don't give a ****.

I personally think it is a good combination of all 4 of them. 

*There is a small group of these people that are always acting in this behavior. I am not going to name these people by name. YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE, AND WE MODS KNOW WHO YOU ARE.*

We have received so many complaints in PMs about these people, and there are even members of this forum that have stopped contributing and become silent members, because they are sick and tired of this childish behavior. 

Most of all, we Mods are sick and tired of repeatedly giving out warnings to the same people. Over and over, and just to be ignored, and it happening again in another thread or several posts later. 

*Consider this a final blanket warning. If you are a repeat offender, there will be no more warnings.*

So either do one of the following:

1. Act like a mature adult. 
2. Debate in a civil manner.
3. If you cant do the above things, then go form your own internet tough guy forum and treat others the way you wish to be treated, which is obviously without respect.

Seriously people, the behavior of these particular people ruins it for everyone else. There are some very very interesting topics that just go down the drain because some people have to act like schmucks. It takes away from the topic and everyone stops learning from it. Believe me, we understand that sometimes topics will get heavy and heated. That is fine. It is also okay to debate a bit heated, but only if if it does not become personal. 

If someone attacks you, insults you or offends you, do not take it into your own hands. It only starts a "war" of sorts that derails the threads. Just stay civil, and send a PM to us mods. We will take care of it. 

I hope this is the last time that this has to be said, and that those offending members (you know who you are) start acting more mature. This forum is so great only because of its membership, and each and everyone one of us values each and every member of this forum. We all bring something to this forum, and we all can learn from each other. Lets quit the BS and make it a better place for a long time to come.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 13, 2012)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> . This forum is so great only because of its membership, and each and everyone one of us values each and every member of this forum.



That right there is the wisdom of this forum. You, Members, make this forum. Not the Mods. The only, and ONLY, reason that this forum exists and prospers is because or you. The vast majority of members police themselves and corral others needing control. I assure you that the current cadre of Mods do not seek out confrontation.

Members may not realize this (I know I didn't until I became a Mod) that there is a whole section of unseen forum thread exchanges between Mods where we agonize over posts and repercussions. We take this forum and membership rather seriously. Contrary to what many may conclude we don't value your membership as just another digital name. We know that you are people who contribute, have emotions and thus weigh our decisions appropriately. Not a robotic task I can assure you from my perspective.

However, we are somewhat frustrated. And I can assure you that we are united in our support of individual Mods making a command decision that will never unlikely be rescinded.

Please respect your fellow member. Avoid politics. And if you have a beef with a Mod, please personal message (PM) them and CC other Mods.

[steps off soapbox]


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 13, 2012)

Amen, Chris and Matt.

I think this forum took a hugh step forward when the Politics thread was removed. I don't know the instances your talking about, and wouldn't wanna know (but can guess). This forum is the best one on the web, bar none! I learn so much from you guys every time I'm on here, thanks to the members. Thanks to the mods for keeping the reigns pulled just tight enough. And a BIG thanks to Horse for giving us clowns a place to play.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 13, 2012)

The only thing I want to add is that when your argument turns to personally attacking the other member with insults and sarcasm, you have completely lost any credibility on your position. You lose.


----------



## parsifal (Aug 14, 2012)

Ive been talking to Chris about this very issue, because i thought I might be one of the culprits. Turns out not (a big relief).

I am the last person to start to preach or sermonise. Ive had my share of stouches, and warnings, but i can say that I also have a deal of respect in this place. i follow some pretty simple rules (not always successfully). Play the ball, not the man. Keep the issue in sight. Often there are no right answers. this is a discussion forum so people are entitleed to their opinions, but standards of common decency should be observed. Sad to say, but many of the hotheads are young, and fairly inexperienced at life, though they are more expereienced than us old guys on the web. Many of the old guys speak from experience (including military service), or from loved ones that fought in WWII, so the emotions do run deep. We need to respect that.

When you make claims in your discussions that are outside the "norm" you need to expect and tolerate robust criticism. Having good source material is a must in those sorts of discusions. Doesnt stop us from theorizing or opinionizing, but in the end, its up to us to prove our case, not up to us to force people to shut up or just accept what we say.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2012)

Thorlifter said:


> Amen, Chris and Matt.
> 
> I think this forum took a hugh step forward when the Politics thread was removed. I don't know the instances your talking about, and wouldn't wanna know (but can guess). This forum is the best one on the web, bar none! I learn so much from you guys every time I'm on here, thanks to the members. Thanks to the mods for keeping the reigns pulled just tight enough. And a BIG thanks to Horse for giving us clowns a place to play.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 15, 2012)

OT but relevant ... posting under the influence is seldom a good idea and can contribute to "inflammation". 

MM


----------



## evangilder (Aug 15, 2012)

And moderating under the influence is even worse.  Many years ago, we had a mod that had a few too many before merging threads, and deleted them instead of merging them. Not a huge loss, and we got a laugh out of it.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 15, 2012)

He who shall not me named. 

Yet I would pat him on the back at any time. Miss his contributions greatly actually.


----------



## R Pope (Aug 16, 2012)

While I appreciate the intent of this thread, I must say that I don't think we are as thin-skinned as all that, and can pick and choose which "contributors" to take seriously, and who to just ignore. I take lots of verbal abuse in the real world, and walk away from most of it. Of course, the odd shmuck will keep it up until he gets hurt, but that's the way life goes sometimes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2012)

R Pope, of course we are all thick skinned. You however are missing the point. It isnot about the bame calling per say. It is about the fact that all the bickering takes away from the info being exchanged. When a thread goes from being informative to just two or three members acting like children it no longer becomes informative.


----------



## Rogi (Aug 25, 2012)

but theres also the people that usually just push their opion right or wrong, with little supporting evidence, thats when I usually just walk away from the thread...I mean its part of forums and we can't really take away from it. 

Anyway I joined this forum and was amazed we have so little of it around here, and we never see any "Your model sucks" in the modeling threads, whereas lots of other modeling forums I joined have members that flat out say it to other members, due to jealousy, hatred etc. Were very supporitive of new modelers and help people improve. I mean if we didn't have great people around here I don't think it'd be worth posting. 

There are other parts of the forum I don't venture in because I know there will be some arguement over a specific fact, a mispelled date or word can trigger off volleys of discussion and be even more cruel than cannon fire. 

If people arn't supportive and helpful in the forum I don't know why they want to be around, we should all support and receive it back in turn.

Why can't we just do it like that ?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 26, 2012)

We try.

We all realize its the 'Net and open to everything but this is our playground here and we bring the hammer down when people can't play nice. We really have no tolerance for bickering and name-calling. If anybody doesn't like it, like you said, there are other forums to go to.

Bring facts, fun and respect and you'll have no problem.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 26, 2012)

and don't forget the odd double entendre from time to time. Seriously you all do a fantastic job, thank you all


----------



## parsifal (Aug 26, 2012)

Mike, Ill bite....whats a double entendre?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 27, 2012)

Surf and turf.
No, wait,... Thats a double entre'e


----------



## Njaco (Aug 27, 2012)

parsifal said:


> Mike, Ill bite....whats a double entendre?



Think Mrs. Slocombe in the Britcom "Are You Being Served?". The **** is another word for cat in the following quote....



> "You know, animals are very psychic. I mean, the least sign of danger and my *****'s hair stands on end."


----------



## mikewint (Aug 27, 2012)

Spot on Chris. Literature abounds with the double endendre: Chauser's Canterbury Tales uses quenyte (look it up) in several; Dicken's Oliver Twist has a character named Charley Bates who is always refered to as Master Bates; Ian Flemming had a female character named Pu**y Galore; And the Belamy Brothers have a song If I Told You that You Had A Beautiful Body, Would You Hold It Against Me.
The really funny ones are often in the newpaper headlines
Panda mating fails: veterinarian takes over
Miners refuse to work after death
New obesity study looks for larger test group
Children make nutritious snacks
Criminals get nine months in violin case


----------



## N4521U (Aug 27, 2012)

Military Intelligence?

And the Belamy Brothers have a song If I Told You that You Had A Beautiful Body, Would You Hold It Against Me.
And she Did!!!!!!!!! I digress.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 27, 2012)

Military Intelligence is an oxymoron. As in: Friendly fire, isn't; Recoiless rifles, aren't; Suppressive fire, doesn't; Interchangeable parts, aren't


----------



## Njaco (Aug 27, 2012)

Jumbo shrimp


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 27, 2012)

"Politically Correct" is a pretty solid case for an oxymoron...


----------



## parsifal (Aug 28, 2012)

I thought Oxy noron was a brand of soup or soap powder.....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 29, 2012)

I always thought Billy Mays was the Oxy-moron.
(Probably just funny to Americans.)


----------



## mikewint (Aug 29, 2012)

Paul -


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't know, he did have a pretty awesome auger...


----------



## parsifal (Aug 30, 2012)

I dont know this guy, but Im guessing hes got the IQ of a sack of rocks.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 30, 2012)

Parsifal, You might recognize the face. Billy Mays was the consumate TV Pitchman. He died suddenly in 2009. One of his top clients was OXYCLEAN hence Paul's reference. He was actually quite bright and made a small fortune and became a well known TV star of sorts


----------



## meatloaf109 (Sep 1, 2012)

"Make Biwwy Mayys go away!"- Ike Broflovski


----------



## Rogi (Sep 1, 2012)

mikewint said:


> Parsifal, You might recognize the face. Billy Mays was the consumate TV Pitchman. He died suddenly in 2009. One of his top clients was OXYCLEAN hence Paul's reference. He was actually quite bright and made a small fortune and became a well known TV star of sorts



I thought he died after he blew some drugs (coke), went up in a plane (passenger), descended and got off fine, then died in his hotel room....something like that.....anyway Oxyclean was a bigger hit than Pepsi and Coke here in Canada combined, you'd see the damn commericial every 3 minutes. We practicly had his lines memorized in school.

I guess the Stchky guy replaced him, since we see his face every 5 mins now. At least I could look at Billy and laugh maybe even beleive him, Stchky guy is like the guy next door who asks for your tools and if you give it to him, you know you'll never get it back (or get them back in like 10 years when hes broken them) but you know you have to give it to him or your wife/girl/parents would nag you to death for not lending it to him.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 1, 2012)

Mays was found unresponsive by his wife in his Tampa, Florida home on the morning of June 28, 2009. He was pronounced dead at 7:45 am, appearing to have died sometime overnight. After an initial autopsy on Mays's body on June 29, Dr. Vernard Adams, the Hillsborough County, Florida medical examiner, stated that Mays suffered from hypertensive heart disease and that heart disease was the likely cause of his death. According to a toxicology report released August 7, 2009, heart disease was the "primary cause of death" and cocaine was listed as a "contributory cause of death." The medical examiner "concluded that cocaine use caused or contributed to the development of his heart disease, and thereby contributed to his death," the office said in a press release. The office said Mays last used cocaine in the few days before his death but was not under the influence of the drug when he died. Hillsborough County spokeswoman Lori Hudson said nothing in the toxicology report indicated the frequency of Mays's cocaine use. Cocaine can raise the arterial blood pressure, directly cause thickening of the left wall of the ventricle and accelerate the formation of atherosclerosis in the coronary arteries, the release said. However, in October 2009, the results of a second medical examination, commissioned by Mays' family, concluded that "cocaine was not a significant contributing factor" to his death. The toxicology tests also showed levels of painkillers hydrocodone, oxycodone and tramadol, as well as anti-anxiety drugs alprazolam and diazepam. Mays had suffered hip problems and was scheduled for hip replacement surgery the day after he was found dead.


----------



## bromhead (Dec 25, 2012)

The site is very enjoyable to my use,,


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 27, 2012)

T


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 27, 2012)

Humble? Darn right! And modest.
It's only my incredible modesty that keeps me from telling you just how humble I am!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2012)

My Grandmother called me humble once.....ONCE!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 27, 2012)

She was probably right.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 28, 2012)

Rustybugs said:


> ... this place has got all *kids* of off beat, bawdy, intellectual, silly, and the best FUNNY members, who for the most part are pretty humble....and of course respectful.



He must be talking about you two guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 30, 2012)

o


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2012)

They may not be members anymore or just don't come here anymore.


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 30, 2012)

I wish it were, most are still here and most prominent. But it was a while back (4 yrs) and haven't seen any repeats.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2012)

We've had our fair share of characters, some has been caught out, some have grown, some have left....

I'm still here though, not caught and haven't grown a bit!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2012)

like a moss......


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2012)

Like that mullet on top yer heid?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 31, 2012)

Njaco said:


> like a moss......


Or a leprachaun.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2012)

That's foreigner profiling and I resent it!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2012)

I liked Deep Purple better than Foreigner.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 31, 2012)

IDK, "Knocking at Your Back Door" was pretty good, but "The Goodbye Song" always spoke for me.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2012)

What did it say? Are you sure that it isn't the voices in your head?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 1, 2013)

Pretty sure. The voices rarely sing.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2013)

Not even when you're ever so slightly intoxicated?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 1, 2013)

Naw, that's the only time they shut up.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2013)

Aaaah....I need to try that then!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sure, give it a try, whiskey is an aquired taste. Goes well with a beer chaser, or so i'm told....


----------



## mikewint (Jan 1, 2013)

Aha yes, the voices. Whiskey might be simpler


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Sure, give it a try, whiskey is an aquired taste. Goes well with a beer chaser, or so i'm told....



Funny I was drinking a Boiler Maker when I read this - lol


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 1, 2013)

And the voices went away?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2013)

I think that his voices just went deeper and rougher....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## mikewint (Jan 2, 2013)

On the other hand there is sheer will power


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nothing to obey, they mostly run through old Abbot and Costello routines....
"Who's on first,... S.T.F.U. already!"
"Hey, Abbott,...NO, REALLY, S.T.F.U!"


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2013)

Wish mine did that. I just hear "apple" all day long but with different inflections.....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 2, 2013)

Mine could be worse I guess, it just sounds like a Top Fuel motor at idle.


----------



## Aozora (Jan 3, 2013)

There is a disturbing trend developing in this thread. _You think so?_ *What trend's that then?* _I don't see no trend?_ Huh? 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVQ3-Xe_suY_


----------



## mikewint (Jan 3, 2013)

Well...YAH...Duhhh Child of the 60s here though don't remember much of that decade. As they say, if you remember the 60s you weren't really there


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2013)

Difficult as it is, trying to remember yesterday....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 4, 2013)

There was a yesterday?..Wait what year is it?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 4, 2013)

The new year dummy.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 4, 2013)

Dammit, did I miss the end of the world last year???????


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 4, 2013)

You and me both!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 4, 2013)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dammit, did I miss the end of the world last year???????



Almost, but Congress voted to extend it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2013)

How do you know that it's a new year, can you actually prove that it's not an old year, that the government have decided to recycle??


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 5, 2013)

And out come the tin-foil hats!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 5, 2013)

Interesting note "TIN FOIL" has not been available since the 1800s any more than "TIN CANS" are still used to can food. Hey, maybe that's the problem with the voices!! Aluminum just does not have the density to cut the alien transmissions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 5, 2013)

.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2013)

This thread is really getting interesting now...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah, we should stop. Its so far OT....


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 6, 2013)

"A word to forum members, Patience"....Hmmm, Patients...Asylum,...Tin foil hats,...
Seems right to me.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2013)

....yip and Chris with his 'magic' pop-tarts!


----------



## douvie (Jan 9, 2013)

As a new member I agree.

Cheers,
Douvie

oh...oh sorry no sign off signature yet - still trying to get my wings! nice pics everyone!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2013)

Just to add something to the mix here.

Believe it or not, we Mods respect each and every one of you. You are what makes this forum great. We don't like having to jump in and ban people, or anything like that. Seriously, we don't take joy in that. 

We are all approachable. If you have a problem with one of us, please feel free to contact us personally and talk about it. Most of the time it is a misunderstanding, and it works itself out. 

What you should not do: Contact other members behind our backs, calling us names like "bigot" or what not. Also trying to form alliances and groups to get a Mod removed or overthrown (Yes that was attempted) is pretty petty and childish as well. Just discuss your problem with the mod personally. You can include other mods into the conversation if you wish, if you feel that you will be treated unfairly. We mods back each other up, but we also will not allow someone to treat another member unfairly as well. 

Thanks, and I hope you all understand this.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 16, 2013)

Once again I say "Thanks" to the Administrator, the Moderators and the G.B. Judges for giving of their free time to make this forum the best one on the web.
This place is free of much of the nonsense that I have observed out there, due to your dilligence in keeping everything straight.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 16, 2013)

Believe me, we freaking try!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 16, 2013)

I wouldn't want your job guys but I do appreciate you guys keeping it civil here.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah, well, I still got my doubts about you Canadians. You guys have been too quiet since 1812. I'm pretty sure you are up to something!
That's why I relocated from Minnesota to North Carolina, to get a long range view...
Just sayin'!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 16, 2013)

Quiet? Are you kidding????

I filed a comaplaint with the Hague charging them with Crimes Against Humanity when they unleashed Celine Dion onto the world.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 16, 2013)

Oooh, I forgot about that! Caterwalling isn't exactly quiet, is it?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 16, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> "A word to forum members, Patience"....Hmmm, Patients...Asylum,...Tin foil hats,...
> Seems right to me.



Don't forget the "Chemtrails", man...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 16, 2013)

If I believed in that guff,
nothing would seem quite enough,
the gods, I'd emplore 
to vex me no more,
and spare me this airborn stuff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2013)

LMAO!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 17, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Yeah, well, I still got my doubts about you Canadians. You guys have been too quiet since 1812. I'm pretty sure you are up to something!
> That's why I relocated from Minnesota to North Carolina, to get a long range view...
> Just sayin'!



1812, was that not a war against the Brits……………………..OK so they were in Canada at the time.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm with you David.....I think!?


----------



## ccheese (Feb 18, 2013)

You guys (and gal) keep going. Just remember I'm watching. BTW, I have the cure for voices in my head.... it's called sleep.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2013)

I got ur back Charles.  And knock it off with that Celine Deion [email protected] This here is an airplane forum and we'll not clutter it up with that nonsense! Now Anne Hathaway I would mind.....................


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2013)

I believe Ann does hathaway, tho I'm thold !


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 18, 2013)

Get your coat!

How about our other secret weapon, Justin Bieber? He is actually a plant, snatched at birth by CSIS and developed into an agent whose mission is to capture the hearts of the world's impressionable youth and disseminate messages designed to increase Canada's standing. His subliminal lyrics include messages designed to remove NHL hockey from populations that believe that 15 degrees C is too cold to hand fish, that our oil reserves do not cause global warming, and that poutine is the world's next superfood.

Oh, and the Bieb's voice has been tuned to a frequency that Canadians can not hear, thus preserving our sanity.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 18, 2013)

Is That what it is............ I've never been able to hear Beeb.
My Grandmother was Canadian......

What a relief, I claimed it was selective hearing.
Most wives know what that is.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 18, 2013)

N4521U said:


> ..
> 
> What a relief, I claimed it was selective hearing.
> Most wives know what that is.



I've been accused of that. Now I just switch my hearing aids off....

I heard the Beeb got nailed for "excessive acceleration" with his Lamborghini. Left a strip 160 feet long, according to the LAPD ! 

Charles


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 18, 2013)

The Ozzman speaketh...


----------



## Aozora (Feb 18, 2013)

*My grandma loves Justin Beaver - thinks he's so clean and cute.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## mikewint (Feb 20, 2013)

Chris, just for you, Ms Hathaway at the Broadway Premiere of Les Miserables minus undies ooops, the Full Monty
Censored verison


----------



## Njaco (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry Mike, I couldn't leave that pic on here.  But I get the 'drift'!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice swap, Njaco.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 20, 2013)

Chris, no offense intended, thought it was pretty well censored, and was printed in several papers. Sincere apologies


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 21, 2013)

I had to look it up. 
Er, nice "Bieber", shall we say?
One wonders if that sort of thing is intentional. A young lady of celebrity, knowing that there will be dozens of paparazzi to photograph her, wears either a very short skirt, or a dress with a very high slit, and goes "au naturale". The Tabloids called it a "Wardrobe malfunction", how can something that was left in a drawer malfuntion?


----------



## mikewint (Feb 21, 2013)

Paul, exactly. The pic is almost identical to the madonna pic a few years back where she did a full Monty exiting a limo. Instant front page and a million dollars worth of publicity. Hollywood!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 21, 2013)

Madonna, Britney, Paris, Emma, Anne,...


----------



## mikewint (Feb 21, 2013)

Janet Jackson's ooops at the Super Bowl. The recent Emmy Awards had a very strict dress code. About 10 -12 female "stars" ignored it. Result: instant front page news


----------



## Njaco (Feb 21, 2013)

and yer complaining because.........?


----------



## mikewint (Feb 21, 2013)

No, no, no, abis-so-my-ulte-lee none whatsoever. Good-looking gals can flash whatever they want whenever they want I remain a highly interested spectator. Just wish the paparazzi got sharper pics


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 21, 2013)

"And then one morning I woke up and I was a dirty old man."
Groucho Marx.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 21, 2013)

Heck, I was a dirty YOUNG man with no apologies


----------



## Njaco (Feb 21, 2013)

you guys are making my sides hurt!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 21, 2013)

I always wondered how she shaved it into a square?????


----------



## Njaco (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 21, 2013)

And I think we lost.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 21, 2013)

Crimea_River said:


> I always wondered how she shaved it into a square?????


Like a Hitler 'stash, almost! I am sure that there are sites out there that could ,...ah, shed some light on the matter!
Not to drag Jan into this, but he may know.


----------



## mikewint (Feb 22, 2013)

Kinda like painting cammo on aircraft, there are templates available


----------



## J dog (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow I look through all the posts and I see a way big change through a little cry baby of a hopefully former member to Hitler stash!?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 15, 2013)

I had to read that three times. 
Still not sure I know what you mean.
Punctuation is the key.
"Let's eat Grandma!"
"Let's eat, Grandma!"


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 15, 2013)

Guys, have you ever heard about something called "brazilian waxing" and "wax strips"? 
Comb over nicely, add wax strip, *rrrrrrrrrrrrrtsch!* *HHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWLLLLL!*, get ladder and pry her nails out of the ceiling and watch as she hits the floor with a dull thud. Repeat as needed/desired.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, you could send pictures.....


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 15, 2013)

No.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 15, 2013)

Worth a shot!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 15, 2013)

No!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, that's definite enough!


----------



## J dog (Mar 16, 2013)

that reminded me of me and my sister. I would ask her something she would say no I would say yes and we would repeat that until one of us gave up


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm just happy to be a guy................


----------



## VBF-13 (Mar 16, 2013)

I just want to take this opportunity to say I hold no grudges against any of you who have ever argued with me because I know you know you were wrong.

PS:


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 16, 2013)

VBF-13 said:


> I just want to take this opportunity to say I hold no grudges against any of you who have ever argued with me because I know you know you were wrong.
> 
> PS:


No problem!

We're all more than happy to let you think that! I mean, what are friends for, right?


----------



## mikewint (Mar 16, 2013)

Maria, my sweet, I offer the followng for your delectation and delight. Personal service and templates extra


----------



## parsifal (Mar 17, 2013)

How many pages have we spent discussing hitlers shaving habits? This is hilarious.....


----------



## mikewint (Mar 17, 2013)

Well this is a flying forum and 'stashes have been known to fly


----------



## N4521U (Mar 17, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Maria, my sweet, I offer the following for your delectation and delight. Personal service and templates extra



Annie has something similar, and calls it "M. J. Harshly"! Arm, uses it on her arms!


----------



## J dog (Apr 2, 2013)

ha ha ha what about handle bar mustaches the most awesome of them all! hehe


----------



## Fulactinve (Jul 13, 2013)

that you are saying i couldnot understand so pls you will post on easy word and post that topic on head code.ok


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 13, 2013)

Fulactinve said:


> that you are saying i couldnot understand so pls you will post on easy word and post that topic on head code.ok


----------



## evangilder (Jul 13, 2013)

Fulactinve said:


> that you are saying i couldnot understand so pls you will post on easy word and post that topic on head code.ok



heh


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2013)

Spammer, and gone...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2013)

I should have deleted his post with him banned.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 13, 2013)

Wurger said:


> I should have deleted his post with him banned.


What, and deny us the simple pleasure of kicking it's lifeless carcass around?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2013)

We do deserve a bit of fun every now and then!


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 13, 2013)

Fulactinve said:


> that you are saying i couldnot understand so pls you will post on easy word and post that topic on head code.ok



:kick kick: its squishy


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> We do deserve a bit of fun every now and then!



Guys, therefore I let it be here.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 13, 2013)

and when we're done...we add them to the collection!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 13, 2013)

Well, they got the point......................................


----------



## Njaco (Jul 13, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> We do deserve a bit of fun every now and then!



Like there aren't enough threads that have degraded to shouts of bacon and naked romps through the posts. Look at the mess you've left in the "Service" thread! And with that, I'll get me coat!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 14, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> We do deserve a bit of fun every now and then!



Oh trust me, we encourage it when possible.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2013)

Right lads, coffee break's over - back on your heads ......


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 14, 2013)

Wurger said:


> I should have deleted his post with him banned.



I'm gonna start sending them friend requests so they get a false sense of security before Wojtek flames their sorry @sses.

Geo


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 15, 2013)

Lol, I'm with ya on that fubar


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 15, 2013)

Crap, I MAY have sent a friend request to a new member with a crappy name, but maybe a nonspammer.


----------



## Procrastintor (Jul 15, 2013)

He's gonna be a little weirded out if thats the case.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice!

-----------------------------

I think we should start sending the places they are promoting a bill for advertising.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 15, 2013)

I have sent one spammer another spammers spam but stopped incase that made me a spammer which might get me in trouble with Wojtek as a spammer spamming spam.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 30, 2013)

If it pleases the Mods, could they show a little restraint when banning. One of these may have been the next ex Mrs. Henderson.

















Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Westfield Charlie (Jul 31, 2013)

Whew! Sixteen pages! Well, I did LMAO at some of it. Seriously, this is a great forum. Good work all. Special thanks to the mods. Keep it up!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 24, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> If it pleases the Mods, could they show a little restraint when banning. One of these may have been the next ex Mrs. Henderson.
> View attachment 239101
> View attachment 239102
> View attachment 239103
> ...


All right, I waited long enough for someone else to answer. 
But now I figure I must.
They were probably not real females. 
I know,.. they used female-sounding names. But, odds are, they weren't.
There are very few women that are interested in (and, I know this must come as a shock to most of our members ), World War Two Aircraft.
Take my advice, crash into a woman's cart in the supermarket. (I saw it on a T.V. show, but it really works!) Now, you will have to have split second timing. 
#1) Assess the items in her cart, (i.e., meals for one.), to determine if she is as desperate as you.
#2)Wealth factor. Are the items "Lobster and Caviar" for one? This affects #3
#3) Do you want to see her naked?... Or in terms of #2 above, "How badly do you want the money?"
#4) If you can figure all these factors in and determine that the math is in your corner,
Then, by all means, crash carts with her.
Just one or two things to remember,...
Never run down the isle to achieve the crash, this could cause serious injury. A first date should never begin in the E.R.
Likewise, a gentle bump is to be avoided; You don't want her to think you are only capable of a little "bump"!, now do you?
Go for something in between, make eye contact, and then talk about broccoli. 
Women get really hot when you talk about broccoli. 
And Bacon. Throw that in as well.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2013)

In fact, all of these above are a spam-bot entries. To be honest it is a short list of these. Don't ask me how many of them I banned. The full list consists of more than 2000 ones.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 24, 2013)

Lets not crush his hopes. Female spam-bots might be the only chance at dating that he has.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Westfield Charlie (Aug 27, 2013)

Sound advice Paul. And nice work Wurger!


----------



## mikewint (Aug 27, 2013)

You know Chris these female spam bot aren't all that bad...might order one myself

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Aug 27, 2013)

There is no red coloring in the Superman logo - thats a turn-off!


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice pic mike muhuhaha

speaking if which, a recent one, just said 'H', no full stop, or ello or anything else, might that be refering to Ecchi/Erro/Hentai business? I'm sure this might be the wrong website for that, but no links either - perhaps a shy-ish person?


----------



## douvie (Oct 17, 2013)

Great forum chat. I like the banter.


----------



## captnmike50 (Oct 17, 2013)

good note and good advice


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 17, 2013)

"...One of these may have been the next ex Mrs. Henderson."


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2013)

Well it seems the patience has paid off...


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 7, 2014)

As a general rule I avoid forums because of the petty politics that SOME involve.

In this case I consider the complainer is either a potential politician, a cat or an imbecile

Those are the only types that have such an unshakeable belief in their own importance and the absolute belief that everyone else on earth is put there to obey their most infantile wish.

In my opinion the moderators do an absolutely fantastic job and I would have no problem with them having the sole discretion on what becomes a sticky and making a rule that says two or three persons other than the self styled owner of a link must suggest it before any request to sticky a link is CONSIDERED.

As for bacon - I give EVERY moderator the whole hog - I cannot put in words my admiration for the fantastic work you do, with nothing except self fulfillment for thanks in most cases

As for the one who winges - your are what we call pek pek nating in Papua New Guinea

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Jul 10, 2014)

pek pek - to defecate
nating - ordinary

Have I got that right? My pidgeon is very limited, and very rusty?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 8, 2018)

I love this forum, and I truly miss the old days - this thread here is a classic example.

(yes, I actually revived an old thread - on purpose)

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Aug 8, 2018)

Ah, the dust! Cough cough 

This is one of the few forums where it's perfectly fine to revive of threads 

Now where was that colour of the model I was making?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 8, 2018)

Not as old as some of the other threads that have been pulled out retirement, but this thread has alot of contributions by members who are no longer with us and that classic thread-drift that makes a person laugh out loud!

Good times!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 8, 2018)

I miss the spam-bots. At 1:00 a.m., it was usually just me and them. A great bunch: I have 13 diplomas and 3 Sham-wows.....but wait......there's more

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 8, 2018)

Did you get the Ginsu knives and the bamboo steamer Geo?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 8, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> Did you get the Ginsu knives and the bamboo steamer Geo?


I think those were sent to me by mistake.


----------



## YF12A (Aug 8, 2018)

Ok, I just found my Ronco Chop-O-Matic next to my Popeil Pocket Fisherman!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 8, 2018)

Hah....the Mods missed one, just seen it on the Random Media slide show...sell air charging hose H2-9840-100A | WW2Aircraft.net Forums Did an awesome job shooting these idiots down otherwise. I remember some nights it was a steady stream of spammers


----------



## Marcel (Aug 8, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> I miss the spam-bots. At 1:00 a.m., it was usually just me and them. A great bunch: I have 13 diplomas and 3 Sham-wows.....but wait......there's more


Wojtec and I are killing those before you'll see them, sorry. Shall I let a few through just for your general amusement?


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 8, 2018)

With my insomnia, I see quite a few in the wee hours


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 8, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Wojtec and I are killing those before you'll see them, sorry. Shall I let a few through just for your general amusement?


Only the girl bots - that way Geo can hunt for the future Ex-Mrs. Fubar


----------



## Marcel (Aug 8, 2018)

Girl bots and aircraft. Good name for a new thread.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2018)

Yet despite all this we still can't find a colour picture of an aircraft...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 8, 2018)

YF12A said:


> Ok, I just found my Ronco Chop-O-Matic next to my Popeil Pocket Fisherman!


I still have a Pocket Fisherman in the box.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2018)

....did Terry get his Russian wifey?


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 9, 2018)

Hippocrocofrogaya.


----------



## Tieleader (Aug 9, 2018)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Of course not John, nor do we expect one (or want one for that matter).
> 
> I just hope that since the member has chosen to leave this forum and not return, he will conduct himself differently in other forums. Hopefully he will learn to conduct himself better, and in a more adult like manner.


Uh huh. Would you like a pony with that wish too...


----------



## The Scotmoose (Feb 5, 2020)

I am new to the forum, but am member on a few others. From what I have seen is that for the main part, this forum is well run and the Mods do their job with the minimum of fuss (I wouldn't do their job for a pension). They volunteer to do the very valuable work behind the scenes. Remember not all Mods are computer geniuses and may require outside intervention to sort a problem. *Treat people with respect and they will respect you for it.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2020)

Thank you for the kind words.

I will admit, 15 years ago when I was younger, I was a hot headed mod. Mostly because it was sort of the way the leader of the pack was. As I have gotten older I try to be more patient and level headed with the modding.

I am not perfect. I do sometimes get aggravated and can be like an asshole. I’m human and make mistakes. I’m not an asshole though, and always return to earth...lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Feb 5, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am not perfect. I do sometimes get aggravated and can be like an asshole. I’m human and make mistakes. I’m not an asshole though, and always return to earth...lol


Luckily I am

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 7, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Thank you for the kind words.
> 
> I will admit, 15 years ago when I was younger, I was a hot headed mod. Mostly because it was sort of the way the leader of the pack was. As I have gotten older I try to be more patient and level headed with the modding.
> 
> I am not perfect. I do sometimes get aggravated and can be like an asshole. I’m human and make mistakes. I’m not an asshole though, and always return to earth...lol


I never thought you were hot headed at all.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 7, 2020)

syscom3 said:


> I never thought you were hot headed at all.



Oh no, I certainly was.


----------



## at6 (Feb 7, 2020)

Lucky13 said:


> ....did Terry get his Russian wifey?


Yes he did but unfortunately she popped as soon as she was inflated.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## TheMadPenguin (May 24, 2020)

at6 said:


> Yes he did but unfortunately she popped as soon as she was inflated.


LOTS more where she came from.
Higher end models have an auto-pilot of sorts.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Mar 3, 2021)

javlin said:


> A sticky? sticky........?


Where can I get a sticky?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 3, 2021)

A "sticky" is a forum post that remains at the top and doesn't decend when new posts are made in that particular forum.
For example, in the "Basic" forum, there are four "stickies" that remain anchored at the top of the list and have a little thumbtack icon on the far right indicating that.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2021)

And, to answer your question, you can't "get" one. Only mods can create stickies and they can do that for you if you ask nicely and they think it's worthy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> And, to answer your question, you can't "get" one. Only mods can create stickies and they can do that for you if you ask nicely and they think it's worthy.



Shhhh, stop giving away our fraternal brotherhood’s secrets. Next you will tell him the secret handshake. Jeesh.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 3, 2021)

Do NOT reveal the secret handshake - that is grounds for having all your bacon seized.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Mar 3, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Shhhh, stop giving away our fraternal brotherhoods secrets. Next you will tell him the secret handshake. Jeesh.


There's a secret handshake?? I was told it was more of a waive-because of covid...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 3, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Do NOT reveal the secret handshake - that is grounds for having all your bacon seized.

Reactions: Funny Funny:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2021)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Shhhh, stop giving away our fraternal brotherhood’s secrets. Next you will tell him the secret handshake. Jeesh.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Mar 3, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> Where can I get a sticky?



They're usually sold at the store as pest traps.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 3, 2021)

Leonidas said:


> Where can I get a sticky?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 3, 2021)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 4, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Do NOT reveal the secret handshake - that is grounds for having all your bacon seized.


That includes the bacon you’ve already eaten.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2021)

Just don’t glue yourself to yourself...



Spoiler

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Mar 4, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Do NOT reveal the secret handshake - that is grounds for having all your bacon seized.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Leonidas (Mar 11, 2021)

Marcel said:


> View attachment 614856


They are going to take your bacon, so I will secretly hand you some.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Mar 16, 2021)

Well, I just want to thank The Moderators and Users.

I wish all of us live in freedom and friendship.

I didn't find any better topic to do it, if you know any, please send this post there.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## iart7 (Mar 22, 2021)

I’m looking for a moderator who can tell me how to delete photos I have posted in here. Thank you!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2021)

If you attached a pic to your post in a thread , go to the post there and find an option Edit at the bottom of the post. If you click this, you get the post for edition open an there you may delete the attachment.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 22, 2021)

iart7 said:


> I’m looking for a moderator who can tell me how to delete photos I have posted in here. Thank you!



What photos do you want to delete? Were they uploaded or just linked through a hosting service?

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 23, 2021)

If you're using a hosting service, simply define the photo as "private" using the hosting editor. You will retain the pics, and can make them public again at any time, but so long as they're kept "private", they will not show up on any post you've made.


----------



## Ol 45 (May 20, 2021)

Whew! So glad you're a;; back. I was lost there for a week or so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2021)

Huh?


----------

